# Any of you Minnesota members know about this place??



## 3montes (Mar 4, 2010)

http://jnfirewood.com/ Looks like a great place for wood. I got to looking around for some hickory because it is not readily available around here and ran across this web site. He is located down by Ft. Ripley in southern Mn. long ways from where I am at but I have family in New Ulm which is very close to there so I get that way on occassion. He looks spendy however. His lump charcoal is a buck a pound! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I'd have a hard time burning that!!
The last bag of chunk hickory I purchased up here was a waste of money. The first piece I used had good hickory flavor. Now nothing. It's like as soon as the bag was open all the freshness and aroma left the wood. I could smell the aroma of the wood from the first piece I used now the wood has no aroma whatsoever. I closed the bag back up and it is stored in a cool dry place in my garage so I can only assume the chunks are old by the time I get them. I seem to have the same experience with store purchased chips of any kind. lots of thin blue but no flavor.

I may pay this place a visit my next trip back home.


----------



## bill in mn (Mar 4, 2010)

Ft. Ripley is just south of Brainard,I think it's closer to you than New Ulm is.Let me know how it works out ,Best of luck.


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 4, 2010)

It is near brainerd.  Not sure on this company or how their prices compare.  I'm hesitant to order woods online for similar reasons, so that leaves me stuck in the apple, mesquite, hickory rut.  Apple is mine, but I have to use the menards/Lowes/Home Depot stuff for the other.


----------



## 3montes (Mar 5, 2010)

Thats been my problem is the Menards/Home Depot stuff. The last bag of hickory chunks I bought is worthless for flavor. All I can do is burn it for whatever btu's I can get out of it. The stuff is just so old by the time it gets it's way up here that it has gone stale. Plus they just don't move enough of it to keep a fresh inventory.
I talked to the guy at JN. he gets $250 for a 4'H X 7'L X32" W (2 rows of 16" splits) of shag bark hickory.  If you are using a  stick burner with a healthy appetite for wood  say a reverse flow how many cooks will you get out of that much wood? Especially if you are using it as your main source of heat. I may order a bag of chunks from his online store and see how it compares to the bag stuff from Menards.


----------



## 3montes (Mar 5, 2010)

Uh...check that last statement in above post about ordering some chunks from his online store. 10 lbs of hickory chunks and 10 lbs of mesquite chunks = $26.00. Shipping = $22.00 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Total for 20lbs of wood = $48.00
I think I'll pass....


----------



## sprayking (Mar 5, 2010)

waaaay too expensive.  shouldnt have to ship good wood.
apple and fruit woods free just drive around and look for an orchard.,  hickory/mesquite chunks from BBQ galore or lowes for 7$ for 5 pds.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 5, 2010)

I looked for some hickory last week, and was told there were different species of hickory, just like maple or oak. Shag Bark hickory is what restaurants around here use for smoking.

Found out that Southern Minnesota and Wisconsin actually have some Shag Bark Hickory trees.


Todd


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG!!!! $250.00 for hickory, maybe i should get a trailer and make a drive north, loaded with hickory and undercut his price, i got more hickory on my 80 acres that i will ever use in my lifetime. WOW!!!!!!!!!! i guess if it is hard to come by you can get it, how much are you needing or wanting, i might be able to crate some to you LTL?


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 5, 2010)

Shag bark is good, i am loaded with bitternut hickory, and mockernut hickory, i have 1 shag bark tree left, but am loaded up on the other 2.


----------



## 3montes (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Hogfan but shipping even a small crate LTL would be $250 easy. Shipping anything like that is always a deal killer. The guy said that it is approximately 1400lbs of hickory splits for $250. That's alot of money up in thin blue smoke!!


----------

